# What is an open flame grill



## 95Z71

My apartment complex sent me a notice saying I am in violation of their fire policy.  When I first moved in, I asked them if my gas grill would be in compliance, and the worker there said yes, as long as it wasn't an open flame grill.  

I asked them to describe "open flame" and she said as long as you wouldn't be able to see the flame, or like a big flame shooting out?  And she said my grill would be fine.  

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Andy M.

You should be asking the apartment complex to define the term as they apply it.


----------



## 95Z71

Yeah, i have to do that, but they are closed on the weekends and i wanted to see what it meant?


----------



## Andy M.

A gas grill has an open flame while a charcoal grill does not.  But you usually need an open flame to ignite the charcoal.  (unless you use an electric starter.


----------



## 95Z71

thanks for the help bro.


----------



## Andy M.

You're welcome.  Good luck with the "authorities".


----------



## mad_evo99

One township seems to allow a one-pound propane tank grill, probably one of those small tailgating ones. Other than that it looks like they are all considered open flame.

Meridian Township Fire Department


----------



## Renee Attili

In my business the only grill that is not considered an open flame is an electric grill ie George Foreman, or Firestone. If you decide to purchase an electric grill mAke sure its 110volt not 220


----------

